# British Sniper sets new kill record



## The Basket (May 2, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1270414/British-sniper-sets-new-sharpshooting-record-1-54-mile-double-Taliban-kill.html


Hero picks off two Taliban from a mile and a half away


----------



## Trebor (May 2, 2010)

boom! headshot!


----------



## Wildcat (May 2, 2010)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2010)

Well done mates!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2010)

But he stole our record!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> But he stole our record!



Who cares? He popped two Taliban from the comfort of his hotel room!


----------



## timshatz (May 3, 2010)

Nice shooting! 

I'd heard about the Canadian that took those shots. He was using a .50 cal, IIRC. Saw that the Brit was using a round that's a tad under 9mm (not the pistol cartridge, no confusion here). Is it a special round? Good at that range is astounding.

BTW- Anybody read the comments? A couple of idiots and some others who seemed to have at least a clue what was going on.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 3, 2010)

Hmm, maybe this guy is the Carlos Hathcock for the British Army.


----------



## A4K (May 3, 2010)

Amazing...!


----------



## marshall (May 3, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Is it a special round?



The round which he was using is 

.338 Lapua Magnum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and he was using a L115A3 sniper rifle

Accuracy International AWM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 3, 2010)

Well done!


----------



## timshatz (May 3, 2010)

marshall said:


> The round which he was using is
> 
> .338 Lapua Magnum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links Marshall, 8.6 x 70 is a big cartridge. Kicking out a round a little larger than the 7.62 but with the same trajectories as the .50. Some pretty slick engineering must've gone into making this weapon/cartridge.


----------



## Catch22 (May 3, 2010)

RabidAlien said:


> Who cares? He popped two Taliban from the comfort of his hotel room!



Yeah, I know! Hence the . Shoulda put a .


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2010)

Nicely done!


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2010)

Impressive shooting!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2010)

I'll buy him a dram for each!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2010)

Catch22 said:


> Yeah, I know! Hence the . Shoulda put a .



I've got this image of the dude with the rifle set up on his little in-room table, he's still wearing boxers and fuzzy bunny slippers (you know those darn sniper types)!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2010)

A nice hot cuppa next to him......and a couple of toasties.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 3, 2010)

Break open the minibar, send me the bill!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 3, 2010)

What an excellent way to break the record!

Not one, but a pair of asshats for the record!

Way to go!


----------



## Glider (May 4, 2010)

A lucky shot it wasn't.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2010)




----------



## Airframes (May 4, 2010)

He was a bit miffed, as it interupted his viewing of page three of 'The Sun'!
Very nice weapon the Accuracy International. For years we still had the modified Lee-Enfield No4, with a heavy barrel and the 7.62 match ammo, which was still good, but the A.I. is a whole different world!


----------



## fly boy (May 4, 2010)

nice shots i am surprised he got a round that small out that far


----------



## RabidAlien (May 7, 2010)

Badass of the Week: Craig Harrison


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 8, 2010)

Absolutely amazing shots.


Wheels


----------



## renrich (Jun 23, 2010)

Corporal of Horse Craig Harrison of the Household Cavalry dispatched two Taliban machine gunners from a distance of 2707 yards with an Accuracy International AWM, or military designated L115A3, in .338 Lapua Mag, in November 2009. The shot was made at an altitude of 3400 feet according to "The American Rifleman." So he must have been on horseback when he made the shots. Quite a feat! LOL


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 24, 2010)

What they use when they want to reach out and touch someone.


----------

